

Show HN: forgif.me for I have sinned - sgehlich
http://forgif.me

======
citricsquid
I'm upvoting entirely because of the absolutely genius name.

Feedback: on the upload page the title field isn't limited on length even
though it has a limit so I can type >64 characters. Also I'm getting "We're
sorry, but something went wrong." on uploading.

~~~
sgehlich
Thanks for your feedback! Uploading should work again as well as the maxlength
for the title field!

------
tahu
It is very hard to scroll the images on ipad given scroll focus implementation
the site has - it jumps the focus to the same image or the one after the next.

~~~
sgehlich
Yup that's because the scroll events are triggered as soon as the scrolling is
done. We'll find a fix for that though. Thanks for your feedback!

------
jawr
Nice, a quick permalink would be a nice addition (I know you na click the
image and get what I assume is a permalink, but it wasn't immediately
obvious).

~~~
sgehlich
Yeah maybe we should put a small input field or some icon indicating a
permalink to the right. Thanks!

------
morsch
Some way to add image credit/source would be nice.

Edit: Sorry, didn't realize there was an option, none of the gifs I looked at
had a source.

~~~
sgehlich
The last input field of the upload form lets you add a source which will later
be displayed on the right side of the image.

------
unkoman
How is this different form <http://boards.4chan.org/wsg/> (WS)

~~~
sgehlich
\- Better Interface \- No need to click the post to view the animated image \-
Social Features

Thanks for your feedback!

------
andreasklinger
Nice 9gag redo.

Consider putting your images on a CDN like cloudfront. They take quite some
time to load.

~~~
sgehlich
Yeah, we will see how it goes. If it grows, we will definitely move to a CDN.
Thanks for your comment! :)

------
zwass
You are a genius for putting blocked NSFW images just far down enough to get
someone to log in.

